# A little fun - Whats your Hobbit name??



## Dizzydi (Jan 12, 2011)

Mine is 

Camellia Chubb of Deephollow

and my husband is 

Mungo Chubb of Deephollow


----------



## Robster65 (Jan 12, 2011)

How do we find out Di ? 

Rob


----------



## Dizzydi (Jan 12, 2011)

Sorry Rob forgot to add this website - cause I'm tired or is it cause I'm blond lol.

http://chriswetherell.com/hobbit/index.php


----------



## Estellaa (Jan 12, 2011)

Pansy Grubb of Little Delving

thats my hobbit name
and my elven name is 

Gilraen Ar-Feiniel
 hehe


----------



## Dizzydi (Jan 12, 2011)

Estellaa said:


> Pansy Grubb of Little Delving
> 
> thats my hobbit name
> and my elven name is
> ...



Love it, better than mine x


----------



## Fandange (Jan 12, 2011)

I'm Rosie-Posie Sandydowns

I like it!


----------



## Steff (Jan 12, 2011)

mine is Ivy boogy-hillocks


----------



## Robster65 (Jan 12, 2011)

I'm "Grigory Bleecker-Baggins of Fair Downs" 

and my OH is "Prisca Tighfield of Tookbank"

Now go to bed ! 

Rob


----------



## Robster65 (Jan 12, 2011)

Steffie said:


> mine is Ivy boogy-hillocks



  These are hilarious !!!


----------



## Steff (Jan 12, 2011)

Robster65 said:


> These are hilarious !!!



I know im p?$%%^R myself lol


----------



## Robster65 (Jan 12, 2011)

Elven names....

E?l Falassion

and

Alass? L?inw?

Sound like Norwegian eurovision entries. 

Rob


----------



## Robster65 (Jan 12, 2011)

Steffie said:


> mine is Ivy boogy-hillocks



Sarah says can she pinch that surname please ?  

Rob


----------



## Northerner (Jan 12, 2011)

I'm Popo Bracegirdle of Hardbottle! 

or

Huor S?rion


----------



## Steff (Jan 12, 2011)

Robster65 said:


> Sarah says can she pinch that surname please ?
> 
> Rob



she can pinch the start middle and end if she likes lol, it will cost of course


----------



## Dizzydi (Jan 12, 2011)

Elven Names

Lessien Eluch

Hubby
Finrod Eluch

Lovin the Rosie Posie, Fandage

& Steffie Ivy boogy-hillocks lol

Rob - how long is urs 

Great fun - still up


----------



## Robster65 (Jan 12, 2011)

Northerner said:


> I'm Popo Bracegirdle of Hardbottle!
> 
> or
> 
> Huor S?rion



  This could be a very entertaining evening. 

Rob


----------



## Dizzydi (Jan 12, 2011)

Northerner said:


> I'm Popo Bracegirdle of Hardbottle!
> 
> or
> 
> Huor S?rion



I nearly choked on my coffee then when I read yours lol


----------



## Robster65 (Jan 12, 2011)

Steffie said:


> she can pinch the start middle and end if she likes lol, it will cost of course



  I won't tell you what she said !! 

Rob


----------



## Steff (Jan 12, 2011)

Robster65 said:


> I won't tell you what she said !!
> 
> Rob



I can only imagine she is such a lovely lady im sure ive heard it all before x


----------



## Robster65 (Jan 12, 2011)

Dizzydi said:


> Rob - how long is urs
> 
> Great fun - still up



I nearly choked on my coffee too when I read this 

It is rather a mouthful. 

Rob


----------



## Robster65 (Jan 12, 2011)

Steffie said:


> I can only imagine she is such a lovely lady im sure ive heard it all before x



You'd be shocked. I often am.


----------



## Dizzydi (Jan 12, 2011)

Robster65 said:


> I nearly choked on my coffee too when I read this
> 
> It is rather a mouthful.
> 
> Rob



OMG when you read all that together - my eyes are watering now


----------



## Robster65 (Jan 12, 2011)

I said you should have gone to bed sooner !! 

Rob


----------



## Dizzydi (Jan 12, 2011)

I'm going sooooon - just need to inject my levemir honest

Been having to much fun x


----------



## Dizzydi (Jan 12, 2011)

Goodnight all my hobbit friends  Sleep tight x


----------



## Robster65 (Jan 12, 2011)

Thank you for a right proper giggle. It's another recipe for a good night's sleep. 

Night Di. Hope you wake refreshed.

Rob


----------



## Northerner (Jan 12, 2011)

Hope you have a peaceful night's sleep young Camellia!


----------



## Steff (Jan 12, 2011)

Thanks Di was a brill half hour there a great giggle xx nights


----------



## Annimay (Jan 12, 2011)

Azaelia Gamgee-Took of Bywater

And elf name : Larien Telr?nya


----------



## Robster65 (Jan 12, 2011)

Isn't there a Bywater in Surrey or somewhere ?

Is that part of Middle Earth ? 

rob


----------



## gail1 (Jan 12, 2011)

hobbit name Poppy Loamsdown of Deephallow
elven name E?rwen Carnes


----------



## Steff (Jan 12, 2011)

gail1 said:


> hobbit name Poppy Loamsdown of Deephallow
> elven name E?rwen Carnes?r



Oh very grand indeed Gail shall call you poppy from now on


----------



## rossi_mac (Jan 12, 2011)

Fard Bulge of Hobbiton is who I am!

At the weekend when I dress up as an Elf they call me, Elu Arcamenel

I typed in one other random (but real) name and this came up...

Lotho Peatfingers of Brockenborings

hilarious!!


----------



## alisonz (Jan 12, 2011)

Mines Orangeblossom Knotwise of Michel Delving
OMG these are soooooo funny


----------



## Flutterby (Jan 12, 2011)

Thanks for this thread, I'm not up to anything sensible tonight!

Mine is Esmerelda Grubb of Little Delving!!


----------



## Andy HB (Jan 12, 2011)

Bulbo Bolger of Newbury 

or

Elrond C?thalion


----------



## KateR (Jan 12, 2011)

I'm Tigerlily Bracegirdle of Nobottle or Tari Sindanarie.


----------



## Northerner (Jan 12, 2011)

KateR said:


> I'm Tigerlily Bracegirdle of Nobottle or Tari Sindanarie.



Another Bracegirdle! We must be related!


----------



## Sheilagh1958 (Jan 12, 2011)

Mine is

Prisca Bumbleroot of Haysend   

and my elf name is Alass? S?rfalas


----------



## Catwoman76 (Jan 12, 2011)

I'm Ruby Tighfield of Tookbank ! Classy  Sheena


----------



## mrsjaja (Jan 12, 2011)

Mine is Rosie-Posie Knotwise of Michel Delving

or my elf name is Luthien Acalime


----------



## am64 (Jan 12, 2011)

ok im in now 
Rosie-Posie Smallburrows of Sandydowns

or
Rosie-Posie Chubb
which i think i prefer as i am a fishy

elfin
L?thien Oronr?

or
L?thien Melwas?l
!!!!!


----------



## katie (Jan 13, 2011)

Mine is Tigerlily Hardbottle

Sure that isn't my porn star name?


----------



## Caroline (Jan 13, 2011)

Mine is Daisy Loamsdown of Deephollow
Hubby is Merimac Loamsdown of Deep Hollow
Big boy is Mungo Loamsdown of Deep Hollow
Little feller is Gorbulas Tolkein

Brilliant site and great fun, where did you find it?


----------



## purpleshadez (Jan 13, 2011)

My hobbit name is Berilac Smallburrows of Sandydowns

The wife is Fard Smallburrows of Sandydowns

Fard amused me the most!


----------



## sugarfreerach (Jan 13, 2011)

mine is Tigerlily Bramble of Willowbottom

ha ha thats so funny


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Jan 13, 2011)

Fosco Bracegirdle of Hardbottle


HAHA, fantastic..........


----------



## Dizzydi (Jan 13, 2011)

Brilliant fun or what!! Glad everyone has had a good laught.

Hubby found the website when he was bored.


----------



## Donald (Jan 13, 2011)

Just Tryed It my hobbet name

Drogo Deepdelver of Brockenborings

And My elf Name is

Elrohir Narmolanya


----------



## Caroline (Jan 13, 2011)

There are some great names. I passed the link on to friends and colleagues who are all also having great fun with it.


----------



## AlisonM (Jan 13, 2011)

Orangeblossom Deepdelver of Brockenborings!

Or

Celebri?n Narmolanya if I'm being my elf self.


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Jan 13, 2011)

Northerner said:


> I'm Popo Bracegirdle of Hardbottle!
> 
> or
> 
> Huor S?rion



We share the same surname brother from anotha mutha, your surname isnt Ford is it.......?


----------



## newbs (Jan 13, 2011)

Mine is Lila Brownlock of Overhill and hubby Merimac Brownlock of Overhill.

Daughters are Pansy and Daisy Brownlock of Overhill (hmmm, maybe I should rename them ...)


----------



## cazscot (Jan 13, 2011)

I am Orangeblossom Overhill of Nobottle - brilliant love it  
My elf name is Celebri?n F?falas...


----------



## MCH (Jan 13, 2011)

Mine is Autumn Danderfluff of Willowbottom
which I must confess I quite like 
and my elven name is Isil Calmcacil.

My husband is Popo Danderfluff of Willowbottom
and Huor Calmcacil


----------



## MCH (Jan 13, 2011)

sugarfreerach said:


> mine is Tigerlily Bramble of Willowbottom
> 
> ha ha thats so funny



Looks like we must be neighbours


----------



## Jennywren (Jan 13, 2011)

strange i could only get up a name ! lots of people say a name and then their from hardbottle well im actually Pearl Hardbottle does that mean im in charge? ha ha he he 
Elf name is Enelya Elanesse is much more interesting than Jenny


----------



## am64 (Jan 13, 2011)

purpleshadez said:


> My hobbit name is Berilac Smallburrows of Sandydowns
> 
> The wife is Fard Smallburrows of Sandydowns
> 
> Fard amused me the most!



i m Rosie-Posie Smallburrows of Sandydowns ....
until i met my hubby many moons ago
Pimpernel Chubb  !!!! 
now Im rosie-posie chubb !


----------



## RachelT (Jan 13, 2011)

I think i must be Di's cousin, Tigerlily Chubb, i don't have a village name though....But we have lots of Hobbit-ish named places round here...Little Brington, Great Billing, Briar Hill....Sixfields....


----------



## am64 (Jan 13, 2011)

im a chubb rachel !


----------



## RachelT (Jan 13, 2011)

Wahayyyy!!!! Can we have a Chubb family picnic or something....i hear the Brandywine valley's nice this time of year... (appologies to all non-Lord Of the Rings obsessives....the Brandywine's a river near HObbiton)


----------



## Garthion (Jan 13, 2011)

My hobbit name is 
Drogo Bramble of Willowbottom

Must be Frodo's cousin Drogo 

Elven name is
Elrohir Loss?helin

If I use my writting name they become...

Drogo Bulge of Great Smials
&
Elrohir Arnatuil?

Which ones are nicer though


----------



## Dizzydi (Jan 14, 2011)

Think we should be able to find our ancestors on here

http://tolkiengateway.net/wiki/Category:Images_of_Hobbits

I think I am actually a hobbit anyway - hubby says I've got hobbit feet.
Small wide and if I let them grow, Hairy lol


----------



## am64 (Jan 14, 2011)

fantastic !! hehee


----------



## RachelT (Jan 14, 2011)

Having been decended from a long line of fairly short farm labourers from rural Buckinghamshire, i'm convinced i'm decended from Hobbits on my mother's side. If you've seen pictures of them, they're deffinately Hobbits.


----------



## Monica (Jan 15, 2011)

my married name is *Primula Toadfoot*

my maiden name is   *Primula Brockhouse of Loamsdown*

elven name is *Ireth Liss?s?l*

and *Ireth S?regon*

oooh, I like Seregon, it's much nicer than my real maiden name


----------



## lucy123 (Jan 15, 2011)

We are Lobelia and Mungo Broadbelt of Buckland!


----------

